# TARPON 7/13/09



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

a friend of mine hooked a 125-130 lb tarpon on the pier today

we never could beach him but he was caught in my book

here are some pictures





































this eagleray followed him when he first came up


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

That's awesome! Are y'all seeing a bunch off the pier?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Stud!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

they just recently started running good

i just found out another friend of mine caught a 100 lber yesterday


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

hey looks fun, was that the only one caught.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Should have the boat back from the machanic this week. Gonna go after them as soon as I can!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, you pier fisherman always amaze me!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that was the only one caught today

this is why i use gator rods and sufix line

when we got ready to beach him i fought him down to the people in the water

when he saw them he freaked out and ran back out then he shot the pier and tried to go under

i pulled him out with the rod bowing all the way to the reel seat

i dont think any graphite rod could have done that

i repeated that process 3 or 4 times 

finally on the fifth time he got under and i pulled with everything i had but i couldnt pull him out

i thought i was gunna die when he broke off 

but if we would have been gaffing him it would have been over 30 minutes earlier so i think he was caught

this was definatly a team effort


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

headed east to try them on the long rod, in the new ride this thursday..they should be

hot over there by now right???


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im pretty sure if you were to ride the bar like you were cobia fishing and look for them then you could catch them.

use a bigcig, herring or threadfin

but be sure it is alive


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

way 2 go Ben! Nice fish :clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow... ! awesome...right there....:clap Thank you for the report...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks guys but i wasnt the one who caught it 

really it should be jake getting the congrats not me


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *kingling (7/13/2009)*im pretty sure if you were to ride the bar like you were cobia fishing and look for them then you could catch them.
> 
> use a bigcig, herring or threadfin
> 
> but be sure it is alive


Awesome thanks for advice!!!!! I can't wait to try it out


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

wow that is jake isn't it? Thislaptop sux I thought that was B.Kitzel. anyway nice fish Jake:clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I hooked one at OIP yesterday morning. Got one jump and he somehow cut my mono leader. Not very many coming through yet.

Mike P


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

she was a nice one. Tell your buddy Congrats!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet catch!!! Did the people in the water freak when they saw it?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Badd A$$ jake n ben, youll getem next time.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch! I want to do that some day.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Great post ! I knew I should've went to the skyscraper today ! :doh


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Way cool. :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

good job Jake!!!

for those of you who were members of the old forum, that is forum member 'kill1cobia'!


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and great pics!:toast


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

That is awesome! Good reel for a big tarpon. Is the back-pack a counterbalance weight?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

it was about to pour so jake put it on while i was fighting him i guess

btw i saw about 75 tarpon 2 days ago from daylight till noon then someone flipped the switch off and i didnt see any for the rest of the day


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

congrates Jake thatsone hell of a fish off the pier....Shawn also said congratulations:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *John B. (7/14/2009)*good job Jake!!!
> 
> for those of you who were members of the old forum, that is forum member 'kill1cobia'!


jake used to come over all the time when he was a kid...same age as my daughter and they were/are friends...lives right down the road from my x...

anyway, i remember when he started fishing and was "hooked" from there...congrats and nice fish jake...

when you see him again john, tell him kelley's dad said so...


----------

